

The Step-by-Step Guide to Startup Customer Acquisition - ajaxguy
http://onboardly.com/customer-acquisition/the-step-by-step-guide-to-startup-customer-acquisition-infographic/

======
brads84
I hope HN isn't getting large enough that we start to see more infographics
like this.

~~~
QuantumGood
Looks like a fairly concise roadmap to me. Doesn't take up that much space
compared to many infographics.

While I myself would prefer a text summary, this is a fairly unobjectionable
infographic.

And I bet you wouldn't mind as much if it was screenshots of a kanban board at
different stages of roadmap ;-)

